# IE: Problem mit Transparenten PNG Hintergrund +Links



## pauschpage (3. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf einer Website eine Tabelle mit einem transparenten PNG Hintergrund.
Dieser wird im IE auch transparent angezeigt durch die transparente Klasse 



> .transparent{filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='bilder/design_03.png', sizingMethod='scale'); background:none;");
> }



Wenn ich dann in diese Tabelle einen Link oder ein verlinktes Bild hinsetze - kann man es nicht anklicken. Es erscheind nichtmal die "Link-Hand".

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?
Wie kann ich es umgehen?

Problem in IE 6 und 7


DANKE
Christian


----------



## Maik (3. September 2007)

Hi,

vermutlich liegt es an den Dimensionen der eingebundenen PNG-Grafik, dass die Links im IE nicht anklickbar sind.

Am unteren Seitenende von http://www.daltonlp.com/view/217 findest du eine tabellarische Übersicht, welche Dimensionen zu dem "Link-Bug" im IE führen.


----------



## pauschpage (3. September 2007)

Also wie ich hier herausentnehme liegt es an der größe der Hintergrundbildes oder?
Mein Hintergrundbild ist 815x2500 pixel.
Weiters liegt dann darüber nochmals eine Tabelle die ein transparentes PNG von 5x5 hat.

Was muss ich jetzt ändern?


----------



## Maik (3. September 2007)

Du musst die Dimensionen des halbtransparenten PNGs ändern, das als Hintergrundbild für die Links dient, dem o.g. Code zufolge *design_03.png*.


----------



## pauschpage (3. September 2007)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz - muss ich im HTML Code die Breite ändern - oder generell die Breite von Design_03.png?

Design_03.png hat einen verlauf - ein 1X1 pixelbild ist hier nicht möglich.


----------



## Maik (3. September 2007)

Sorry, ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn ich sage, dass du die Dimensionen der Grafik *design_03.png* ändern sollst, und dir die Übersicht der funktionierenden Grafikdimensionen empfohlen habe, dann war bzw. ist hier überhaupt nicht die Rede davon, etwas am HTML-Code umzustellen. Oder ist das für einen (selbsternannten) angehenden Webdesigner so schwer zu verstehen?

Also schau dir die Übersicht nochmal genauer an, welche Kantenlängen möglich sind, es gibt nämlich noch mehr, ausser 1*1px.


----------



## pauschpage (3. September 2007)

ok. ich werde es versuchen

-> verkleinere die Bilddatei - dann hätte ich es verstanden ;-)


----------

